# TravelZoo-Fairmont Hotel Bermuda $99 for 99 hours sale



## pcgirl54 (Apr 16, 2009)

http://hotels.travelzoo.com/caribbean-mexico/568534?utm_source=top20_us&utm_medium=email_top20

Great deal!


----------



## JCerniglow (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you for posting this.  I booked it on friday.  ocean from room at 219.00 for three people.  wahoo!!!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 21, 2009)

You are very welcome. I want to go myself if the airfare would just drop in July. What a deal!


----------

